# London Bridge/Borough or nearby (not Monmouth) speciality coffee shop



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

I visit London Bridge somewhat regularly and need to find a coffee spot, Monmouth is ok but feels just like a churn of customers and can get very busy.

Is anyone aware of a good speciality coffee venue close to London Bridge or Borough go try?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

London Grind!


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestion, we used to go there a lot but it isn't what it used to be


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Caravan Bankside, The Gentlemen Baristas. Mouse Tail Coffee Stories, Notes Coffee Barrows & The Colombian Coffee Company in the market itself (Both takeaway though). Cross London Bridge & there's a fair few more, most of them are closed weekends though.


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Grimley said:


> Caravan Bankside, The Gentlemen Baristas. Mouse Tail Coffee Stories, Notes Coffee Barrows & The Colombian Coffee Company in the market itself (Both takeaway though). Cross London Bridge & there's a fair few more, most of them are closed weekends though.


Brilliant - Thank you!!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

caffeinejunkie said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, we used to go there a lot but it isn't what it used to be


The vibe has changed, the coffee not so. It's a bit of a behemoth restaurant these days though.


----------



## 44Whitehall (Feb 4, 2014)

Has anyone been to Black Swan Yard on Bermondsey St?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

44Whitehall said:


> Has anyone been to Black Swan Yard on Bermondsey St?


Yep! They were using Curve last time I was there and doing so pretty well too!


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Colombian Coffee Company's stand in Borough Market, amazing. One of my fave espresso's in London/anywhere.


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Paid a visit to Association Coffee the other day, really enjoyed the coffee!

I went for a loverly square mile espresso or 2 whilst there


----------



## 44Whitehall (Feb 4, 2014)

Scotford said:


> Yep! They were using Curve last time I was there and doing so pretty well too!


It's a funny place - in a shop selling electric bikes. Decent coffee (from Curve) but pretty slow service. Nice people though, and worth a visit.


----------



## florian (Aug 21, 2017)

44Whitehall said:


> It's a funny place - in a shop selling electric bikes. Decent coffee (from Curve) but pretty slow service. Nice people though, and worth a visit.


I really like this place - good coffee but mostly a fun crowd!


----------

